# recycled paper litter??



## jmluedke (May 3, 2014)

So I bought this recycled paper litter pellets for my girls. My newest Gracie has already used it with no problem. My question is has any one else used this kind ? Is this a okay kind to use?


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

I use it. My vet recommended it actually.

I have had no problems. Be careful with boys, though. I've had to pull a piece off of Dmitri's boy parts. It was just once, and it was just stuck on the outside, not inside.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to use it in my rabbit's litter box but never used it for my hedgehogs because to me it just looked to uncomfortable to sleep on.


----------



## jmluedke (May 3, 2014)

Well Gracie is using it! she took to her litter box really fast! She sleeps on fleece, the pellets are only in her little box. Glad to know that it is okay to use.. Thanks guys!


----------

